#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Formatar Flash Airgrid ( Equipamento não linka cabo de rede)

## fabricioaecio

Bom dia há todos
Estou com um monte de airgrid que não linka a lan, alguem teria os comandos para formatar a flash e subir o airos de novo via cabo serial.
algumas eu consigui recuperar via tfp com cabo lan mais a maioria não linka de jeito nenhum a lan.

Obrigado.

----------


## leosmendes

ola bom dia, mas se não da status de link na lan, não indica que ela esta queimada? subir novamente um firmware então não ira resolver seu problema.

----------


## biohazzard

Neste caso ai, não é somente subir o firmware, precisa de reparo físico, trocar componentes. que de via geral é kendi que queima, mas nem sempre é somente ele.

----------


## rubem

"Kendin" é marca, que nem existe mais faz 15 anos..

O transformador nos Airgrid geralmente é o MagTek 16125MCG:
http://www.mag-tek.com.tw/downloadbo.../H161XXMC2.pdf
É só medir a resistência entre os pinos 1 e 4, que terá o dobro da resistencia entre 1 e 3 (Serão resistências menores que 1 ohm, coisa tipo 0,1 a 0,4 ohms).

Ou nem mede, porque anda muito raro pifar isso.

Quem realmente costuma queimar em tempestade é o chipset.

Depois do transformador (Que é componente passivo, um enrolamento de fio de bitola mínima tipo 45AWG ou menor) vai direto pro chipset. O transformador na verdadade por ser substituído por qualquer um de pinagem similar só pra teste.

O chipset é o AR7240, nem é tão caro:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ros-ar7240-_JM
O maior problema é a troca, exige experiência com solda (Pistola de ar-quente, ou solda salva-chip, ou com estação infra-vermelho).

A rom é um CI de 8 pinos no lado oposto ao chipset, pros dados chegarem na ROM (Pra você "formatar" algo) os dados passam pelo chipset.

É basicamente porta ethernet > chipset > rom, se o chipset está morto você não vai chegar na Rom então, não tem como "formatar" nada.

Problema de hardware não se resolve com software, se o chipset AR7240 está com problemas na parte de ethernet, tem que trocar.

Pra acessar UBNT pode usar o Putty:
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~s.../download.html

Mas... isso trafega dados pela ethernet, se a parte de ethernet do chipset está danificada (E geralmente é o que danifica, em tempestade) obviamente não vai funcionar.

Ou liga com reset apertado pra entrar no modo TFTP, tenta enviar firmware pelo TFTP2:
https://commotionwireless.net/docs/c...-recover-tftp/
Se o chipset tiver problemas, vai dar erro no envio do firmware ou nem vai conectar.

(Lááááá de vez em quando, tipo 1 a cada 100 aparelhos que não permitem acesso via HTTP, é só firmware corrompido e a regravação pelo TFTP2 resolve. Mas... tem 99 em cada 100 que tem problema físico, exigindo reparo físico, tipo troca do chipset principal AR7240, ou do chipset de RF AR9280, ou da Rom, ou da Ram, ou do transformador (Da M-tek/Mag-Tek), ou de amplificador (Da SIGE, lá perto da antena) ou do VRM z1212 do lado do jack RJ-45)

----------


## biohazzard

O @*rubem* esta correto, e em muitos casos eu tinha que ficar comprando vários componentes, testando, depois de um tempo percebi que pra mim reparar uma antena, eu perdia muito mais, pois meu foco no cliente, a experiencia do cliente, passei a terceiriza este serviço com total eletrônica, o que me faz ganhar muito tempo.

----------


## fabricioaecio

Bom dia amigo o problema e o seguinte quando mando o openwrt ele funciona perfeito. vi alguma pessoas dizendo que formatar a flash com cabo serial e mandar um novo airos funciona de boa a lan. se alguem estiver estes comandos para formatar e recriar tudo de novo peço a gentiliza de nós ajudar. obrigado

----------


## rubem

Mas o Open-WRT funciona a 100M, e com ping decente tipo <1mS?

Porque muita porta funciona, mas ou com 10M, ou com pings ruins tipo 4 a 5ms, e perdendo 1 ping a cada 10, isso é um chipset com um pé na cova, não é um hardware bom.


Não tem como formatar ou recriar esse tipo de sistema, só tem como enviar o firmware todo, a Ubiquiti só disponibiliza o arquivo *.bin inteiro, e o jeito de enviar via ethernet é:
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~s.../download.html

Via cabo serial, ou via ethernet pelo Putty ou WinSCP, tem como usar uns comandos ssh:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=154849

Dá pra enviar o firmware por esse modo, o comando é algo tipo:
put endereço-do-firmware.bin flash

Mas de qualquer modo isso dá na mesma, é o mesmo firmware sendo gravado.


Se quiser tentar, é só ter um cabo serial com adaptador TTL, digamos
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...232-pl2303-_JM

E conectar os pinos, aqueles 4 pinos do lado do dissipador do chipset, se não me engano está marcado GND, RX, TX, +3,3V, é só conectar no adaptador USB ou TTL (Lembra, RX (Ouvido) de um é o TX (Boca) do outro, RX e TX são invertidos), e configurar o Putty ou WinSCP pra se comunicar com a porta COM que o adaptador emular (COM2, COM4, etc).

----------


## Akenji

Boa noite

Se o equipamento for airgrid do modelo antigo ( tampa solta) pode ser o processador atheros AR7241 em alguns poucos modelos o AR7240, 
Se for o airgrid modelo novo (carcaça inteira fechada) pode ser em algumas placas o AR8032.
Trocar e funcionar.
Tem dúvidas..
Manda um mail que trocamos informações 


Sent from my iPad usring UnderLinux

----------


## edersonborges

boa tarde biohazzard, vale a pena enviar equipamentos para total eletrônica, fiquei sabendo sobre eles a poucos dias, nem sabia que tinha reparos a air grid por exemplo, depois dos reparos funciona perfeitamente? obrigado.

----------


## biohazzard

volta a ficar como novo.

----------


## FABIO09

> Neste caso ai, não é somente subir o firmware, precisa de reparo físico, trocar componentes. que de via geral é kendi que queima, mas nem sempre é somente ele.


Olá...sabe onde posso buscar um curso especifico nesses radios? Ou então dicas de conserto

----------


## FABIO09

> Boa noite
> 
> Se o equipamento for airgrid do modelo antigo ( tampa solta) pode ser o processador atheros AR7241 em alguns poucos modelos o AR7240, 
> Se for o airgrid modelo novo (carcaça inteira fechada) pode ser em algumas placas o AR8032.
> Trocar e funcionar.
> Tem dúvidas..
> Manda um mail que trocamos informações 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad usring UnderLinux


As vezes tem algumas com o seguinte defeito...lan em 100 porem não pega ip, troquei o AR8032 no caso nano loco m5 xw continuo na mesma, talvez esteja alguma tensão para esse ci que ainda não consegui achar

----------

